# Sam, Clover or Alex?



## King Zargo (Feb 10, 2008)

Sam FTW!!!


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 10, 2008)

I don't know which is which.. and I don't care..


----------



## ocarson (Feb 10, 2008)

lol


----------



## Dingler (Feb 10, 2008)

Fucking Sam!


----------



## King Zargo (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> I don't know which is which.. and I don't care..








This might help you out.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 10, 2008)

Cloverfield.


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 10, 2008)

Darn you Cartoon Network for buying the rights to the show and ordering more episodes!


----------



## laminaatplaat (Feb 10, 2008)

who the hell are th... nvr mind 

what ever


----------



## Sick Wario (Feb 10, 2008)

whatever show this is 'sam' is giving the fuck me eyes


----------



## jumpman17 (Feb 10, 2008)

The show is Totally Spies. It's about 3 teenage girls that are somehow secret agents of W.O.O.H.P. (World Organization Of Human Protection or something like that). They fight villians with such diabolical plans like using hair gel to take over the minds of millions of teens everywhere.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 10, 2008)

clover. if im not mistaken i think one of the voice acters is the same one that does conney from advantures in oddessey audio series.


----------



## Salamantis (Feb 10, 2008)

QUOTE(jumpman17 @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> The show is Totally Spies. It's about 3 teenage girls that are somehow secret agents of W.O.O.H.P. (World Organization Of Human Protection or something like that). They fight villians with such diabolical plans like using hair gel to take over the minds of millions of teens everywhere.



And you would know....

On topic; Sam. (no not sinkhead)


----------



## Westside (Feb 10, 2008)

OMG, I absolutely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this show.  IDK... my bff Sam? She's the smart one.


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(shinsil @ Feb 10 2008 said:


> QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Feb 10 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know which is which.. and I don't care..
> ...



Thanks.. that helped.. now.. which one is the smart one? Which one is the tomboy? And which one is the sluty one?


----------



## fischju (Feb 11, 2008)

Who is the smart one? 

Oh....wait....


----------



## Westside (Feb 11, 2008)

Alex- Tomboy
Clover- Slut
Sam- Smart

There ya go.






 I only know this because my little sister is a big fan of teh show.  I also got her horsez because she likes it.


----------



## scubersteve (Feb 11, 2008)

Obviously, slut wins. hands down.


----------



## Yahzon (Feb 11, 2008)

Alex.
I don't know what other two do, but Promo Alex is the Handsize Cheater with Vitality shield, and built in Ryu Dark Hado (restricted to Life cards only, but boosts speed). 
I'm referring to UFS card game, as I don't know this show  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 11, 2008)

Sam


----------



## Upperleft (Feb 11, 2008)

lol this show is too girlie for GBAtemp xD
erm .. i'll go with c-clover ..


----------



## azotyp (Feb 11, 2008)

The new totally spies


----------



## Orc (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> Alex- Tomboy
> Clover- Slut
> Sam- Smart
> 
> ...


----------



## Westside (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Orc @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Alex- Tomboy
> ...


How are you Orc?  I'm Chris Hansen with Dateline-NBC, why don't you have a seat over there?


----------



## Fiddy101 (Feb 11, 2008)

This guy seems legit Orc just sit down and talk about those chat transcripts,


----------



## Westside (Feb 11, 2008)

Orc: ASL?
Girl: 11/f/Guantanamo bay
Orc: Girl, how would you like a #### in the ####?
Girl: Ewwww, pedobear?  I know about your breed, my bro told me to stay away.
Me: Orc, could you explain what #### means?  IS IT APPROPRIATE to discuss about **** with an 11 year old?
Orc: >_>


----------



## Orc (Feb 11, 2008)

Actually I'm more of a "is your pet hamster teh hot?" person.​


----------



## Westside (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Orc @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> Actually I'm more of a "is your pet hamster teh hot?" person.​


Oh, so now ur playing furry with my sister?


----------



## Orc (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Orc @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I'm more of a "is your pet hamster teh hot?" person.​
> ...


----------



## Westside (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Orc @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Orc @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> ...


That's cuz teh sister is a lie, she's a decoy.  There is no sister Orc.


----------



## Orc (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Orc @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> ...


----------



## Westside (Feb 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Orc @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Orc @ Feb 11 2008 said:
> ...


Nah, it was much more modern than that, but thnx anyway.


----------



## Jax (Feb 11, 2008)

Sam.

Long red hair FTW!!


----------



## Orc (Feb 11, 2008)

I voted Clover since blonds in Red are proven to be 3x faster.​


----------



## JacobReaper (Feb 11, 2008)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

my little sister watches this, ooooooooh man......... LOLOLOL

anyway, back on topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





are you gay O_O

lolz, jk jk jk jk



i really dont know..


----------



## King Zargo (Feb 12, 2008)

There is almost no love for Alex


----------



## Icarus (Feb 12, 2008)

QUOTE(shinsil @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> There is almost no love for Alex


Tempers are racists, that's why.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 12, 2008)

alex should be a boy name.


----------



## King Zargo (Feb 12, 2008)

They all look the same only the hair and skin colour is different but if you look closely you will see that Alex has a bigger breast size.


----------



## slayerspud (Feb 15, 2008)

QUOTE(Icarus @ Feb 12 2008 said:


> QUOTE(shinsil @ Feb 12 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > There is almost no love for Alex
> ...



Haha exactly what I was thinking.
Though Sam for the win, she would liek get it.


----------



## mastermanna123 (Feb 21, 2008)

...
...
...
teeens in ass-tight latex uniforms. yum....


----------



## VVoltz (Feb 23, 2008)

Scary Spice FTW


----------



## Trulen (Feb 24, 2008)

Sam's the obvious choice


----------



## martin88 (Feb 24, 2008)

Clover.

I wonder why people don't like the colored one.


----------



## Veho (Feb 24, 2008)

QUOTE(Jax @ Feb 11 2008 said:


> Sam.
> 
> Long red hair FTW!!


----------



## SavageWaffle (Feb 25, 2008)

Pretty sure SAM


----------

